# can i feed my rat frozen veggies?



## bblackmon19 (Mar 9, 2007)

i was wondering do i have to cook the frozen vegitables (peas,corn) before giving it to the rats ?? i have been cooking them for awhile just for precaution


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

for diving in water frozen peas and con is fine. they act like little edible ice cubes for the water.


----------



## Scarekrow (Mar 13, 2007)

Rats are living garbage disposals. Sure, there're some things I'd HIGHLY reccomend against, but frozen veggies sound like a GREAT summer treat for a rat.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I usually thaw my frozen veggies (warm not cook). And yeah frozen peas in water on a hot day is fun! Except we have to clean up the inevitable pea shells strewed everywhere! :roll:


----------

